# what is your eye he best Penderecki works



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

St. Luke passion is very dark very cryptic, than what about other released 7 gate of jerusalem is quite epic(my view), te deum is very mortuary and cold.

What about other orchestral works hmm?

Well i would says i like pretty mutch orchestral works no.3 and no.2 whit symphony 5 '' _la coréene_''
Yep this is my favvorite penderecki material i have a lot of this gentelmen but those are the one i've
would lisen mostly.

This are my advice to newbies into Penderecki realms, i have like 12 cd of penderecki so i most know what im talking about hey?

Take care folks on TC, i did not forget the modern classical music era, im trying to size early classical music wright now and have a decent modern and neo modern rack of cds.

Mister deprofundis says salute to all of you :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for the post. I'm looking forward to the responses. I have the Naxos Penderecki box, but I haven't spent much time with it. I also have the Te Deum and the Luke Passion, and for some reason, they're languishing on my CD stack. So I need to get spurred into action. 

Personally, I tend to like his earlier noisier pieces, like the Threnody. I haven't warmed to his neoromantic period.


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

St Luke is incredible. Seven gates of jerusalem is incredible too, but the ending is a dissapointment imo, ends exactly like st luke

his other symphonies are cool too, Utrenja is amazing, his violin concertos...i honestly like everything I've heard so far


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I just heard the Polish Requiem: Chaconne. That's a remarkable piece.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

It might be a slightly cliché choice, but I love his Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima. It was one of the works that started my exploration of the 20th century.


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

The Threnody, polymorphia etc. are great..but I think his more musical works are what he will be remembered for in the far off future.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2016)

jailhouse said:


> I think his more musical works are what he will be remembered for in the far off future.


Whatever his "more musical works" are, history strongly suggests that he will be best known in the future for the Threnody, Anaklasis, St. Luke, etc.


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

yeah i guess. I just feel like the Threnody is overrated. His ability to write fullscale theme based music utilizing the techniques he came up with in the threnody and other early pieces is way more impressive to me (like the st luke you mentioned).


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2016)

jailhouse said:


> yeah i guess. I just feel like the Threnody is overrated. His ability to write fullscale theme based music utilizing the techniques he came up with in the threnody and other early pieces is way more impressive to me (like the st luke you mentioned).


My favorite Penderecki work might be the Partita. Have you heard it? It's one of the early works but it's probably his most colorful piece all around.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Symphony no 1 is my favourite.
Utrenja and The Devils of Loudun are also brilliant.
Oddly though, I don't like him as much as his peers and contemporaries


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Cello, Violin concerti. :tiphat:


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Cello and Harpsichord concertos.


----------



## trupiosz (Nov 24, 2016)

I live in Poland and i had the luck to meet Krzysztof Penderecki after a concert of his a capella works in january this year.

He wrote me an autograph on the booklet of the cd containing what i consider his best work:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

trupiosz said:


> I live in Poland and i had the luck to meet Krzysztof Penderecki after a concert of his a capella works in january this year.
> 
> View attachment 90407


He was in Nashville recently; I think it was last year. I've kicked myself for missing it.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I would probably select his violin and cello works. 

Violin Concerto No. 2
Cello Concerto No.2
Concerto Grosso No. 1 for 3 cellos

I also love his Seven Gates of Jerusalem

I'm still exploring his music, but there seems a lot to enjoy.


----------



## Lindenbaum (Jun 8, 2017)

For me the second symphony--an amazing marriage of angsty postmodernism and bombastic 19th century orchestral music.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Seven Gates of Jerusalem made me buy the whole set of symphonies and I also have the cello concerto. Never cared for Threnody, so it took me some decades to listen to his music again  My choice for "best" is the symphony no. 7.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

An early music aficionado who promotes something modern, interesting!

More interesting then listening advice of people who reject the old music, I'll give Penderecki a go, thanks deprofundis!!


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Symphony #3 is very sttong...I also likevThrenody/Hiroshima, and both "De Natura Sonoris"...#1 & 2...Sym 2 is good, so is 4.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Threnody, St. Luke's Passion, Symphony 1, violin concerto.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Top 5 Penderecki (No order): 

1. Symphony No. 3
2. De Natura Sonoris 
3. Metamorphosen Concerto
4. Fluorescences
5. Polymorphia

Honorable mentions to Symphony 7 and St. Luke Passion.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

St Luke Passion
Second symphony 
Fifth symphony 
Eight symphony
Credo


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I only recently discovered Penderecki, by way of the threnody and seventh symphony. I love both and will definitely explore hos work some more. So much for the notion that classical music is dying: the man is practically a rock star.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Top 5 Penderecki (No order):
> 
> 1. Symphony No. 3
> 2. De Natura Sonoris
> ...


Good list!!...........


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Heck148 said:


> Good list!!...........


I'm glad you appreciate the third symphony as well (as you said in your post earlier)... I think it's his greatest symphony, better than the more popular 1 and 7.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lindenbaum said:


> For me the second symphony--an amazing marriage of angsty postmodernism and bombastic 19th century orchestral music.


Thank for your tip, and welcome to TalkClassical.


----------

